# 12v pan on a 24v, fo real.



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

cracked my oilpan 4 times in a year, all with a skidplate (well 3 different ones) on the car, 3/16 aluminum is not thick enough...and yes i do know now to drive a lowered car. aluminum pans are a terrible idea so i put a steel 12v pan on and it works fantastic. takes 3/4 quart of oil less than the 24v pan and i had to make a cover for the bellhousing. also i used the OEM 12v oilpan gasket with sealant. 
seeing as how this topic comes up every so often now there are pictureeess








































i have more pics if anyone wants.
and the car 








let the bickering beginnn


----------



## .chris.. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 12v pan on a 24v, fo real. (finallyavr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i need you to make ME one


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: 12v pan on a 24v, fo real. (.chris..)*

bada$$


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: 12v pan on a 24v, fo real. (.chris..)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.chris..* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i need you to make ME one









x2


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 12v pan on a 24v, fo real. (Static--)*

A for ingenuity... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it is probably inconsequential to run n/a with ~1 qt. less...but i don't think i'd be comfortable down a qt. on a boosted 24v...


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: 12v pan on a 24v, fo real. (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_A for ingenuity... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it is probably inconsequential to run n/a with ~1 qt. less...but i don't think i'd be comfortable down a qt. on a boosted 24v...

neither would i http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . but if my car was boosted then i would have just bumped out the raised part of the pan to make it except the extra quart http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: 12v pan on a 24v, fo real. (finallyavr6)*

Nice work Greg!!!


----------



## vdub5818 (Jan 20, 2008)

how low is your car?! 4 times in a year is crazy


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

I also witch to 12v steel oil pan. 2 times in the same week is too much for me. No prob since I made the switch.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (vdub5818)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub5818* »_how low is your car?! 4 times in a year is crazy

its as low as it is in the picture. been that way for a year. i do a lot of traveling around new york. the roads are atrocious.


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (finallyavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *finallyavr6* »_
its as low as it is in the picture. been that way for a year. i do a lot of traveling around new york. the roads are atrocious.

he is 3/4 inch lower then my front, which means his pan is lower then my skidplate and i hit the plate multiple times a day


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

i still dont see how you can do it 4 times in a year or a couple times in a week.
my car was pretty darn low and i dont have a skidplate, and i dont drive on pretty pristine roads and i drive my car year round. i have a couple scuffs on my oil pan but i have NEVER blow one out. and my car is almost 6 years old... theres no way in hell you can convince me you a) know how to drive a lowered car or b) you really dont pay attention to what your doing when your driving. if you take proper time and proper route around obstacles you should never blow out an oil pan...especailly 4 times a year. sorry just my opinon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks cool though hope it works out for ya


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_i still dont see how you can do it 4 times in a year or a couple times in a week.
my car was pretty darn low and i dont have a skidplate, and i dont drive on pretty pristine roads and i drive my car year round. i have a couple scuffs on my oil pan but i have NEVER blow one out. and my car is almost 6 years old... theres no way in hell you can convince me you a) know how to drive a lowered car or b) you really dont pay attention to what your doing when your driving. if you take proper time and proper route around obstacles you should never blow out an oil pan...especailly 4 times a year. sorry just my opinon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks cool though hope it works out for ya

i know how to drive. let me list some things...1. my car is definitely lower than yours, 2. construction, 3. nighttime (its dark then), 4. you cant see every single bump no matter how careful you are, 5. stress aluminum cracks more easily, 6. construction, 7. driving at night on a highway with construction where you cant see every single bump no matter how careful you are. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by finallyavr6 at 9:38 PM 4-6-2008_


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_i still dont see how you can do it 4 times in a year or a couple times in a week.
my car was pretty darn low and i dont have a skidplate, and i dont drive on pretty pristine roads and i drive my car year round. i have a couple scuffs on my oil pan but i have NEVER blow one out. and my car is almost 6 years old... theres no way in hell you can convince me you a) know how to drive a lowered car or b) you really dont pay attention to what your doing when your driving. if you take proper time and proper route around obstacles you should never blow out an oil pan...especailly 4 times a year. sorry just my opinon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks cool though hope it works out for ya









**** happens. no matter how careful you are theres always going to be unforeseen circumstances. no point in trying to put the dude down.
looks good man, ive been thinking about making the switch since the ic piping doesnt allow me to run the plate unless i cut it up.


----------



## Fat Jon (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: 12v pan on a 24v, fo real. (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_A for ingenuity... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it is probably inconsequential to run n/a with ~1 qt. less...but i don't think i'd be comfortable down a qt. on a boosted 24v...

why ?


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: 12v pan on a 24v, fo real. (Fat Jon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fat Jon* »_
why ?









I'm wondering the same thing...


----------



## ChrisW. (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: 12v pan on a 24v, fo real. (Swoops)*

bumping this to ask.. is it a direct fit or do i need to mod for it to work?


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

x2 wats the deal... direct swap?? im on a temp cracked pan with billy mays' mighty putty. and that ****s no lie


----------



## stylngle2003 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUB_MANGv2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_MANGv2* »_x2 wats the deal... direct swap?? im on a temp cracked pan with billy mays' mighty putty. and that ****s no lie

do you use a sham-wow to clean up the drips?


----------



## jefswat (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (stylngle2003)*

That looks cool. My uncle's drive way is gravel and sometimes there is a hump in the middle of it, so if you aren't careful you will be pushing gravel with your oil pan. needless to say I don't break 10 mph anymore on it


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUB_MANGv2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_MANGv2* »_x2 wats the deal... direct swap?? im on a temp cracked pan with billy mays' mighty putty. and that ****s no lie

yea direct swap. just need some washers for some of the bolts near the bell housing cause they'll be too long and ya gotta make a cover for the where the flywheel will now be exposed from the bellhousing


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*

correct, im about to do this to mine but i have a cover for the flywheel. about how much higher did it sit compared to the 24v pan?


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubsunday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubsunday* »_correct, im about to do this to mine but i have a cover for the flywheel. about how much higher did it sit compared to the 24v pan?

same height. but it can take way more punishment than an aluminum one which is why i did it.


----------



## bankrupt vw (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*

Bump from the dead but is there a site out there that sells the covers for the bellhousing/flywheel?


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: 12v pan on a 24v, fo real. (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
I'm wondering the same thing...

Because a boosted vr6 creates more heat, which means the oil temperature rises vs. nonboosted. If you have 5 quarts of oil going therough the motor rather then 6 quarts of oil the temperature will most likely be higher because there is only 5 quarts of oil to absorb the heat rather then 6!!!!


----------



## bankrupt vw (Jun 3, 2009)

The cover for the flywheel, is that a custom piece or can I get it online from like ECS or somewhere?


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks great, sick idea.


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (bankrupt vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bankrupt vw* »_The cover for the flywheel, is that a custom piece or can I get it online from like ECS or somewhere?


bump


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (bankrupt vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bankrupt vw* »_The cover for the flywheel, is that a custom piece or can I get it online from like ECS or somewhere?

youre going to have to make your own. if i do make the switch (which could be pretty soon, i may make up a template and make 3 or 4 of them.


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (koko5869)*

I just used the 12v cover and drilled a hole in it so i could screw it on.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (vdubsunday)*









Painted black now.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

i used a steel mark sump on my turbod 24v 2.8 moter runing 8psi , didnt least long b4 the crank failed , so i wont risk useing a mk3 sump , unless i re cut the sump the same spec and fit baffles into the sump?
both sumps
and i can only assume the amount of oil heat that made the crank bearings fail ,
























so if ill see how the standard sump performs , if it dose break ill modify the steel one to take the same amount of oil and fit baffles 
ps are the oil pumps the same depth when useing the mk3 sump on the mk4 24v engine as id thought the oil pump would be closer to the bottom of the sump










_Modified by adaptorman at 6:11 PM 10-3-2009_


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

My car had a mk3 pan on it the entire time is was charged. Running ~8lbs without a single problem. Mine was pretty dented up as well.
Sounds like you had a different issue there.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

i do blame the engine oil was too hot in the sump , has i had a engine rebuild place blame it either on the sump /oil/feed or wrong grade of engine oil used ,


----------



## Ronan978 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (proshot)*

i just cracked mine , due to new york roads. so i took the pan off my old 12v. hope it works as well as all of you claim. also if i reuse the rubber/steel gasket , should i use gasket sealant also?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (Ronan978)*

just a note what about ur oil pump compaire it from the 24v to 12v as the sumps holds less oil ,,ur 24v oilpump maybe too close


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

If you're worried then take a tape measure and measure how far the pick-up on the pump reaches from the bottom edge of the block and compare it to how deep the 12v pan is...


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (DieGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieGTi* »_If you're worried then take a tape measure and measure how far the pick-up on the pump reaches from the bottom edge of the block and compare it to how deep the 12v pan is... 

their the exact same depth


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (Swoops)*

Bringing this back again...
In the initial post, it mentions using the MkIII gasket with sealant. I thought this would be an either/or and not both issue?
I may have a small crack after hitting a pothole filled with water and slush on a dark street on Friday night. This will be my second oil pan in 6 weeks after not having any issues in over 5 years of owning the car. I'm definitely moving to the steel pan (which should be much better since it'll be protected by the Panzer Plate).
So the question is, do I:
1. Use only the MkIII gasket
2. Use only the Reinzosil sealant
3. Use both
Thanks!


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (collins_tc)*

Damn I forgot if I used a gasket or not. I know I used the sealer but I don't think I used a gasket.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (vdubsunday)*

you use both. the steel pan height takes the gasket thickness into consideration so not using it brings the bottom of the pan closer to the pump. and sealant because on MK3s they recomment you use the gasket and sealant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_you use both. the steel pan height takes the gasket thickness into consideration so not using it brings the bottom of the pan closer to the pump. and sealant because on MK3s they recomment you use the gasket and sealant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Excellent. THANK YOU for the quick reply Swoops! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (collins_tc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *collins_tc* »_
Excellent. THANK YOU for the quick reply Swoops! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no problem, i'm originally finallyavr6


----------



## oloniccolo (Nov 17, 2009)

jw, is the cover on the bellhousing necessary?


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

oloniccolo said:


> jw, is the cover on the bellhousing necessary?


its best to keep debris from hitting the flywheel


----------



## VW_OwneR_85 (Jul 31, 2010)

hi guys , im converting my corrado vr6 to 2.8 24v and i will be useing the vr6 02A gearbox , so if i use that gearbox with a 12v steel sump im guessing i dont need to make a cover for the flywheel?


----------

